

The Sky is Rising - Entertainment industry growing despite (because?) of piracy - engtech
http://www.scribd.com/doc/79846477/The-Sky-is-Rising

======
nextparadigms
It would be really something if someone went and actually proved that their
revenues has grown _because_ of piracy. It should at least put serious doubts
in the lawmaker's minds who right now say "we all agree piracy is bad, so...".

